# aviaţie



## Mallarme

> Tati era la aviaţie, dar s-a desfiinţat aviaţia, acolo, mai încoace de Metro.  Repara avioane.  De toate.


Credeţi că "aviaţie" aici e vorba de forţa militară aeriană (se spune "air force" în americaneşte) sau ceva mai general "zbor cu ajutorul avioanelor" (aviation în engleză cred)?

Mersi!


----------



## david_carmen

Unul din sensuri este forţă militară aeriană, diviziune a armatei care cuprinde această forţă.
Da, în americană este *air force* sau *aviation*.


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> Credeţi că "aviaţie" aici e vorba de forţa militară aeriană (se spune "air force" în americaneşte) sau ceva mai general "zbor cu ajutorul avioanelor" (aviation în engleză cred)?
> 
> Mersi!



Dacă este vorba de zona din preajma magazinului Metro Băneasa din Bucureşti, atunci zona îmi este foarte familiară. De aceea, cred, că autorul se referă strict la o anumită zonă a oraşului care are strânse legături cu aviaţia. Astfel, eu cred că el nu face referire neapărat la aviaţia militară sau civilă, ci la o zonă a oraşului care se află în apropierea vechiului aeroport internaţional şi care are foarte multe conexiuni cu domeniul aviaţiei: o fabrică de componente pentru avioane, hangare, piste de aterizare, un liceu aeronautic, aeroportul în sine etc. Probabil că tatăl său lucra la una dintre fabricile sau atelierele de întreţinere sau reparaţii ale avioanelor care, probabil, între timp s-au desfiinţat...


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc David şi OldAvatar pentru răspunsurile voastre.

 OldAvatar, autorul trăieşte la Baloteşti.  Îţi spune asta ceva? Mie, nu.  Habar n-am unde este Baloteştiul.


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> Mulţumesc David şi OldAvatar pentru răspunsurile voastre.
> 
> OldAvatar, autorul trăieşte la Baloteşti.  Îţi spune asta ceva? Mie, nu.  Habar n-am unde este Baloteştiul.




Baloteşti este o comună lângă Bucureşti, pe şoseaua Bucureşti-Ploieşti. Este pe acelaşi drum pe se află şi cele două aeroporturi internaţionale din Bucureşti. Localitatea a devenit celebră din cauza catastrofei aviatice din 1995 în care s-a prăbuşit un Airbus. Au murit atunci peste 50 de oameni, iar dezastrul a devenit celebru şi pentru că a fost prima catastrofă aviatică majoră din România.

O zi bună!


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc, OldAvatar.  

Aşa ca zona aia a oraşului "aviaţie" se găseşte la Baloteşti? Cred că e foarte posibil că autorul referă la o zonă şi nu la forţa militară aeriană.

Şi ţie, o zi frumoasă!


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> Mulţumesc, OldAvatar.
> 
> Aşa ca zona aia a oraşului "aviaţie" se găseşte la Baloteşti? Cred că e foarte posibil că autorul referă la o zonă şi nu la forţa militară aeriană.
> 
> Şi ţie, o zi frumoasă!



Zona respectivă, de "aviaţie" nu se găseşte la Baloteşti. Dar Baloteşti este oarecum aproape de Otopeni, de exemplu, unde se găseşte aeroportul principal. Şi, într-adevăr, multe persoane din zona respectivă lucrează sau au legături cu domeniul aviaţiei.


----------

